# Lab Results - Finally Found the Right Doctor



## beaddiva (Jun 19, 2015)

I have been trying to figure out what was wrong for more than 3 years now. They blamed problems on menopause, age, or just flat out dismissed symptoms. Once the found the nodule (3.2 x 2.5 x 1.5) in June, I still couldn't get them to do the tests to rule out underlying conditions.

In June, I scheduled an appointment with a new Endocrynologistand she did the tests others from this forum recommended. So we just did all the bloodwork. She also did an ultra sound and said my nodule has blood inside, but no irregular edges or calcification. Tests from May say nodule is benign, but new doctor says the blood could make the results less accurate.

My TSH is 0.72 (in May it was 0.94)
T3 Free 3.2
T4 1.8

Antibodies tested negative, so that is good. No autoimmune disease causing this.

Insulin Resistance is s low high and she wants to wait until after the iodine Uptake scan before taking any steps to deal with that. Is IR possibly related to thyroid problems?

Uptake scan is next week to determine if it is a Hot or Cold nodule. She suspects it is hot. This will determine if we remove 1/2 or all of my thyroid. I haven't slept on left side for months, because it seems to cut off my airway a bit.

Making progress.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I am sorry for what you have been through. I was sick for years and was told it was menopause, ugh. Do you have the ranges for your results? If you do, please add them, it does help to see them. I had a hot nodule and had half removed in 1990.

Your new doctor sounds much better than the first one,

Progress is good!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

This is great news!!!


----------

